# How many Hours and Days per week do you train.



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

We do this topic to death on musclechat but its only really the same people who contribute as there are strong conflicting views here (obviously :lol: ). Just wondering generally particularly the competitors on here.....

How many days per week and how many total hours per week do you train for.

Personally 4 days a week.

Around 4.15 hours total.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

i train,

Mondays (45mins)

Wednesday (45mins)

Friday (45mins)

Possibly looking to change this to 6 days on, obviously my sets would have to come down so workouts would be a lot shorter. but each body part would be hit twice a week instead of once. Still looking into this.

Train abbs every day for 10 minutes


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

i switch it constantly. recently was doing 3 on 1 off, gunna switch to 2 on 1 off when i resume training.

usually just one bodypart per workout with the exception of arms.

each workout usually takes about 40 mins except for quads which is around 1hr 10mins i guess.

the deciding factor for me here is, how busy is your life ?

if i did nothing all day, i'd train more often. likewise, if you work 12 hours a day, then less frequent workouts would probably be better.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

oh, i don't train abs.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

i train 5 days a week... with each session lasting anything from 45 mins to an hour and a quarter!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

same as LeeB.

Sometimes it is 4 times a week


----------



## Getting bigger (Sep 12, 2006)

Same as above two responses, 60 minutes max, more often than not 50 minutes, and now only one body part per day but several variations.

GB


----------



## The Natural (Jul 17, 2004)

mon/tues/thurs/fri

ranging from hour to hour and half for weights, and up to 2hours, if doing cardio.

training used to be 3hours 6 days a week, before i improved my knowledge regarding volume, splits and days off.


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

weights Mon,Tue,Thur, Fri for around an hour usually & cardio Wednesday & once over the weekend for about the same..


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

i train 6 days a week for 30-40 mins

xx


----------



## Canadianguy (Aug 1, 2006)

weights 4 days a week, cardio at least 2 of the off days, maybe 20 min cardio on the third, with some abs if im feeling up to it


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

4 days a week,

7-9 weekdays

12-2 sunday


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I train when I can in all honesty!

But sessions last for about 45-55 mins.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

5 days a week - about 1 hr each time.


----------



## architekt (Nov 21, 2006)

JEEZ!...

u guys train a lot!

1 question...is coz you've got set days for training specific parts, or just coz your obsessed!

used to be the latter for me!...found it difficult to have a day off.

anyways, i'm just getting back into training, and i'm just gona stick to a rigid 3 days a week, using a full body program, 45 minute max. session.


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

bit of both for me... train a 4 day split but just love being in the gym!!


----------



## architekt (Nov 21, 2006)

i miss having that mentality..

think i'm gona go buy myself a nice big mirror to pose in front of to get me back in that mood!...

well, think to begin with it'd be more like, ''look at yourself you fat b*stard! you're a disgrace!''

anyways!... :roll:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I spend this amount of time in the gym because I think its the optimum amount of time and effort etc I can to spend to achieve what I want.

Any less would be undertraining any more possibly overtarining for me IMO


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

I train 3 times a week, each session is about 45 mins.

Also play badmington for 2 hours a week and about 10 hours walking the dog a week


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

architekt said:


> i miss having that mentality..
> 
> think i'm gona go buy myself a nice big mirror to pose in front of to get me back in that mood!...
> 
> ...


i totally started that way bud... makes it even more motivating though when you start to see the muscles coming through & realise your hard work is making a difference.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

i train 5 days a week, for about an hour a time normally, but it really depends what else i have done in the week, fitting it around rugby and other stuff


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

I honestly dont think Id be able to train any less than four days a week, I normally train five. I dont think Id be able to fit it all in unless I was supersetting all the time with out much rest in between. I dont overtrain either.

Also I do like being in the gym, so more days is better for me.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

2 x per week currently, each session lasting about 70 minutes.


----------

